# Sad News



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I had to make the awful descision to have little Miss Verbena put to sleep last Saturday (6th of May) Run free little girl RIP x


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that, beautiful furAngel now.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear you lost her - so sad.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh Robyn, I'm so very sorry to hear this.   I know you need lots of hugs right now. We send many. (((((Hugs))))) RIP sweet little Verbena.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

My heart aches for you, Robyn...for your loss.

RIP little Verbena...you are free, and healthy, and happy in a joyous place now.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss Robyn.

RIP little Verbena, you can run free now


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss...
Rest in Peace little Verbena


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear this sad news. Wishing you and the other pups well and happy days ahead! Lots of hugs!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear this. RIP little Verbena....


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

so sorry to hear...... *HUGS*


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thansk for the well wishes and love everyone ! IT was the kindest thing for her. I feel bad but for her it was the best decision. Illl try come back more often now i have all of it off my chest a little x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I was asking about you the other day,hadn't seen you on here for a long time, missed you ! So sorry, as you said you did the best for the little one,it's a hard decision to make ."HUGS" at this sad time.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

RIP Tiny Verbena. xx


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

oh robyn how awful
RIP sweet baby x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

So Sorry, that is very sad news. Run free little girl.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so sorry. That is such sad news. RIP little one.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.  I know that must have been so hard. RIP little girl. xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So very sorry. She was beautiful. She will be missed.


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

Omg so sorry RIP Verbena


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry! She was beautiful and cute. Rest in peace, Verbena.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

RIP little Angel. So sorry. ((((HUGS)))).


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

((((HUGS)))) RIP little one


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG!! i am so sorry to hear that.
I didnt even know she was unwell.
R.I.P angel baby. xxxxx


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

so sorry robyn, big hugs from all of us. rip verbena


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh no! Did I miss a post or something?!?!?!

I know this must have been so hard for you! Rest in peace little Verbena!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Terri said:


> OMG!! i am so sorry to hear that.
> I didnt even know she was unwell.
> R.I.P angel baby. xxxxx


Thanks everyone she will be sadly missed! Thank you Terri, it was all rather sudden, thank the lord that everyone else is fine and healthy x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah babe my little baby. She's in a good place and will always have a special place in our hearts. Rip little lady bena x x


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

awe rest in peace little one. xx


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

my thought are with you  rip little one


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Run free, Verbena.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

OH NO! I am so sorry.I send hugs and my chis send kisses.
P.S. Have I missed a post or something.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry for your lost, what was wrong
She looked so healthy


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

aw cheeky im so sorry


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear this sad news. RIP little venbena


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow... very sorrry.. do you mind sharing what happened? she looked teeny but healthy.
What went wrong?

I was rooting for that baby :-(


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Its all due to visitors visiting multiple homes/litters on the same day. Which i do not agree with and she lied and said she hadnt been to see any yet and that Hopes was the first litter, since her search for starting to look for a chihuahua puppy.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I guess I'm still confused.. are you saying she got sick from a visitor? .. with what?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes from a visitor. She had visited 5 litters on that one day before coming to see me. Its the dangers of doing it any breeder should highly recommend NOT doing it


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Ohh I'm so sorry to hear this sad news ... My heart goes out to you ..
RIP little one


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry, darlin. This is one of the hardest decisions we face with puppies. Sometimes things are just out of our hands. You know you did everything possible and in the end, did what was best for her, not what was easiet for you. 

Blessings to you and the other little ones,
Lisa


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

R.I.P  x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Yes from a visitor. She had visited 5 litters on that one day before coming to see me. Its the dangers of doing it any breeder should highly recommend NOT doing it


Oh wow I'm sorry , I hate that as well . I make ppl wash up before coming up plus they couldn't hold my pups.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

she did i have a anti-bac gel now ... but shes obvious been around a lot of puppies already.

I gave her her deposit and told well showed her where the door was


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Theyre nearly 6 weeks old now so i thought its time to let other people cuddle them!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What did the visitor bring in?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So none of your other puppies got sick? Just Verbena? So how did you know a visitor brought in something? Sorry if I'm not getting it.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

So sorry Robyn. I think that rico'sm Breeder had us leave shoes outside of the puppy -room door or something. I don't really remeber all of that but I do remeber a lecture about the dangers of parvo, etc.

My thought are with you sweetie. Must have been rough. Breeding really does put you on an emotional roler-coaster, doesn't it just ?


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I hope you are healing. RIP little girl. 
Tricia


----------

